

Ask HN: Is there radiation fallout risk in California? - Aegean

What would be the risk of unhealthy radiation fallout in California? Could the radiation clouds move over the Pacific?<p>Also these geiger counters, is it something civilians could buy and use?
======
3pt14159
[http://www.theaustralian.com.au/radiation-fears-sweep-the-
re...](http://www.theaustralian.com.au/radiation-fears-sweep-the-region/story-
fn84naht-1226022828500)

Has an article on it. Basically you shouldn't worry, people were testing a
whole bunch of atomic weapons during the cold war and everyone turned out
alright.

~~~
Aegean
I am not sure an atomic bomb is a good comparison, I have heard nuclear
reactors possess many multiples of radioactive material than a bomb.

